# DVD PLAYER



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

I am looking to install a DVD player in my 05 21rs. I was considering putting a ceiling DVD player like you would find in a SUV, etc. I thought this would be better when I am dry camping without a generator. I am not sure how much draw it would take from the battery to run this. Has anyone done this using dc power ? I was going to run the audio through my cd player....Any thoughts suggestions would be nice. I bought my Outback about 2 weeks ago and I cant wait to use it. I must say with all the trailers my wife and i looked at, it was the Outback that had their game together with design. very classy for a trailer.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is an option I have also considered. I was going to get a thin roof unit(12 volt) about a 12-15 inch tv monitor and buy a dvd surround sound system but I have not been able to get the cost down into my budget. Another way to go is with a audiovox VE1020 under counter unit. I has a built in dvd, 10" screen, tv controls, am/fm sterio, clock and other options, a very nice unit and it will fit where the existing radio is now. 
In both cases they are battery freindly and use very little power, now if I can only find one in my price range. Hope this helps Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree Audiovox ve 1020 or 1040 is the way to go. EBAY has them for around $500 which is alot. I found one for $300 but it was scratched so I returned it.









With a small inverter you should be able to run it off both. It is a 10"lcd tv with a DVD player which should not take alot of current.

Thor


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys ! The audiovox is not a bad setup...I will have this installed in a couple of weeks and I will post pictures when I am finshed. It looks like Dc is not so bad after all.


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

I found an in dash am/fm/cd/dvd/mp3 w/tv tuner for 159.00 at overstock.com. Got a mounting kit for an under shelf install from Crutchfiel and replaced the factory radio. I added speakers under the cabinet over the sink, marine speakers, and found a 15" flat panel display on the internet. The display is just that, no TV tuner or case. Used hinges and swing display up on the ceiling at the existing tv shelf. Total cost just under 300.00 The display runs on 12volts and it took about 8hrs of hunting to find one on the internet


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow. Great mod. Pictures?

Regarding DC or AC to run it - I guess a low wattage inverter would work - can't immagine an LCD screen sucks much power.


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Jtw,
Sounds like the way to go !!! I have been looking..I will give overstock a look and see what turns up...

Take care,

Pat


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Everyone keeps talking about overstock.com, I think I'm going to have to give it a look see.

JTW, That sounds like the same thing I wanted to do with my 26RS, only I was looking at all in one units. Didn't think about getting the tuner and monitor in different packages, and you can't beat the price.

Tim


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

JTW, can you send a link to it? I was looking and only found a Kingwood for $139 but it doesn't say anything about AM/FM tuning. What you picked up sounds perfict for what I am looking for. That way can move it from TV to TT and back as needed.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Found that link..After looking at this setup, this is the way i am going to go...Now if i can find that monitor.....JTW any pics ?

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PA...&PROD_ID=880640


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.mcminone.com/

Check this site. Has various lcd monitor screens at different times. The lcd screen runs on 12v. They are display only, so some simple wiring has to happen but instructions are included. I took over a month to get the size I wanted at a good price. This site had the most to offer.

Get heir catalog, it is more complete than the site.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

JTW and P.Estes,

I will have to keep an eye on both sites. Thanks again.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Very Cool!

This would make for a very clean looking unit.

I currently use an RCA 9" AC/DC TV/DVD unit. We transfer it between Truck and Trailer.

The only problem with it is that it's still a little big for the truck. I was thinking of building some type of mount for it that would sit in front of the seats on the floor? Anyone done something similar? (sorry for the hijack)

Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

luv2rv, I have the same television, except mine has the VCP instead. I found a bag a JC Whitney a few years ago that suspends the TV between the two front seats. It works great in my Av, and I still get access to the center console. I just looked at JC Whitney's website, but was unable to locate the unit. I will get the name and manufacture info as soon as I can and get it to you.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I will get the name and manufacture info as soon as I can and get it to you.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]18491[/snapback]​


Excellent, thanks! Sounds like that would do the trick









Wayne


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay, I made my purchase. I located a 15-inch TV/DVD combo LCD flat screen. Fits perfect on the shelf..I bought an RCA to mini plug adapter so I can plug it in to my Outback CD player. Not bad...It put me out 399.00 dollars...Worth every penny..I purchased a sat rec which will fit behind the LCD....

Here is the link for photo...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=176


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

P.Estes,

That is nice! Can you please let me know the name brand and model #?

It would be greatly appreciated.

Marc G.


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Marc,
Hey how are you..Well you will probably never believe where I bought this thing...Pep-Boys in Huntington Beach. It is made by Real Digital (15-inch flat panel/LTD-1502). They are based out of City of Industry (Ca). I looked all over and this was the only set with a DVD, TV built in. It fits perfect on the counter. You would think it was made just for the Outback. I am not sure if they are still available, but give them a call. I ahve seen a cople of these on ebay. Good luck my friend...

P.Estes

Here is their website

http://www.digitalconceptinc.com/


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

P. Estes,

Thank you very much for the 411. I live in Costa Mesa myself and I think the set up you found w/ the LCD screen and DVD/TV built in is outstanding.

I haven't looked it up yet but at least I now know where to start my search.

Happy Holidays to you and yours!

P.S.

Since you live in So Cal (O.C.?), when are we going to have an OC Outback rally?


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Marc,
Yeah, I live in H.B. It looks like we are neighbors







As for a get together, it looks like we have many friends in the area. I think a great start would be at Bolsa Chica State Beach..It seems to be a local place for all. I noticed you have an 05 as well. What extras do you get with the "Designer Package" ?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

P.Estes said:


> Marc,
> Yeah, I live in H.B. It looks like we are neighbors
> 
> 
> ...


P. Estes,

Here is the Designer Pack accesory list:

Designer Package:

Oval mirror 
Wall border 
Cloth shower curtain 
Sofa pillows 
Bathroom accessories 
Brushed nickel coat hooks 
Utensil rack 
Innerspring mattress 
Bedspread 
LP/battery cover 
Chrome bumper cover 
Raised panel refrigerator 
Catch-all tray 
Recessed cutting board 
Paper towel holder 
Laundry hamper 
Approx. Weight, 30 lbs.

P.S.

Any beach camping is always welcomed by this family.

Happy Holidays to you and yours!

Marc


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I just purchased this TV/DVD model for my 05 OB 21RS today.

http://www.ecoby.com/Products/Item.asp?cat...0&pid=TFDVD1540

I have not confirmed if the unit fits properly in the TT but I had to buy it during a 4 hour sale this morning to get the smoking hot deal that I did ($399.00-$100 rebate=$299.00/+ CA tax). I can alway take it back if it doesn't fit. This retails minimally at other places for $449.00.

Guess where I bought it? *PEP-BOYS*!

Now I just need to see if it fits and then get an extended warranty somewhere, somehow.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow, that seems like a great price. Did you order this off the internet. I looked at PEP-BOYS web site and couldn't find it . Do you have any ordering information.

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

eyeguy said:


> Wow, that seems like a great price. Did you order this off the internet.Â I looked at PEP-BOYS web site and couldn't find it .Â Do you have any ordering information.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Darren,

As my prior post indicated, the price I nabbed the TV at was based on a 4 hour sale they had *in store* from 7am-11am. Pep Boys was celebrating a grand re-opening of one of their stores. You might want to note that I reside in California. This deal may not be available elsewhere.

The TV is now selling in store at my local Pep-Boys for $499 - $100 (mail in rebate).

Look up your local Pep Boys at http://pepboys.crossmediaservices.com/pepb...r_zip_entry.asp


----------

